# I had to cancel my Physical testing ........



## CallOfDuty (25 Oct 2004)

Hey there guys........just lookinng for your opinions on this one.  Last night was sunday and i had an appointment today ( monday) for my physical test.  The thing is, yesterday at work ...I was climbing out of my truck and rolled my ankle pretty bad.  Its still sore and I knew that I wouldnt be able to do the step test very well.  I called the recruiting centre last night and left a message with bookings saying i was sorry, but had to cancel.....yada yada yada...sorry for the inconvenience ..yada yada  yada.........My question is...do you think that that will come back and bite me in the butt?   Do you think they will assume that I am just postponing because I'm not ready?  I have been training for a long time to be ready for the tests.
  Just curious on your thoughts
Cheers all
Steve


----------



## greener (25 Oct 2004)

If you told them why you were missing the appointment, I'm sure they'll understand. How bad is it? Think you'll recover within a few weeks? The sooner you do your PT test, the sooner they'll start processing everything else.


----------



## hiv (25 Oct 2004)

If you miss your appointment you'll never have a second chance and your file will be flagged as no admittance ever.

Just kidding. I'm sure they don't want you exacerbating your injury and I imagine they'll be more than happy to reschedule to when you're better.


----------



## CallOfDuty (25 Oct 2004)

Thanks guys     I'll be ok in a couple of days.......I just didnt want to fail my test on account of a sore ankle!!  I've been in the process of joining for so long now, I guess Im just a little paranoid!!!
cheers
steve


----------



## Goober (25 Oct 2004)

Back in Sept, I rolled my ankle playing basketball 3 days before my PT. The day of the test, my ankle was still sore, but only if I rotated it, so I wrapped it up for added support and did the step test ok. I asked them if I could reschedule, and they said yes, no problem, they don't want you to make your injury worse. I did the test anyway because I'm impatient, but I had 3 days of healing, I would reschedule too if I rolled it the day before. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## arctictern (25 Oct 2004)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> My question is...do you think that that will come back and bite me in the butt?   Do you think they will assume that I am just postponing because I'm not ready?  I have been training for a long time to be ready for the tests.
> Just curious on your thoughts
> Cheers all
> Steve




It's kool man, the recruiters don't want you to take the test unless your feeling at your best, or at least thats what they told me . Don't worry your self.


----------



## AndrewD83 (25 Oct 2004)

Doesn't the CF bill you if you do not give 48 hour notice of your cancellation?  Or is it 24 hour notice?

I know they bill potential recruits if they do not give enough notice to the Vancouver recruiting center.  My recuriter warned me to give them plenty of time if I need to cancel.


----------



## Goober (25 Oct 2004)

They bill you if you miss the test without canceling, or if you fail and have to take it again. I think its $28 I could be wrong though.

CFRC Sydney told me I had up to 1 hour before the test to cancel or I would have to pay the $ next time.


----------

